# Pesaje Dinamico



## mhmontoyac (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola

Yo estoy haciendo una máquina de pesaje dinámico (la banda transportadora nunca debe parar), por lo que solicito información de como hago para sacar un paso confiable. Por hai lei que con el promedio de varias mediciones.

Tambien deseo tener información sobre las cajas de union para las celdas de carga.
Es verdad que estas arreglan si las celdas estan desbalanceadas?

Gracias


----------



## thors (Feb 22, 2007)

revisa

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/inspeccion-nivel-llenado-botellas-5483/


----------



## mhmontoyac (Feb 22, 2007)

gracias por la información, pero además de esto necesito saber como se toma el peso, es decir, si se hacen varias medidas y se promedian, y además si es necesario cambiar las celdas de carga que tengo (HBM BLC)gracias


----------



## thors (Feb 23, 2007)

la confiabilidad del pesaje dependera bastante del porcentaje de error que determines y
deberas trabajar en lograr determinar las variaciones de lo que peses ...... en ocaciones 
los envases producen variaciones importantes en el peso bruto , asi como la humedad que adsorven ........

si traabajas con algun sistema programable puedes generar que este promedie los primeros productos e internamente haber fijado una banda de error 

suerte


----------



## chuko (Feb 24, 2007)

Exactamente que es lo que necesitas pesar. ¿Es algun proceso de dosificación que solamente se deba realizar por pesaje?


----------



## mhmontoyac (Feb 25, 2007)

Estoy trabajando en una licorera

Tengo que pesar cajas con botellas, con el chasis de una maquina vieja que pesaba, pero el problema es que como la velocidad por la que pasa el producto es muy grande entonces quiero saber que celdas tienen una rapida respuesta.


----------

